
The revenge of the listening sockets - majke
https://blog.cloudflare.com/revenge-listening-sockets?T=1
======
hinkley
Really? A 32 slot hash table? How do they justify that these days?

I think a stock Linux kernel listens on enough ports to risk a collision,
doesn't it?

